# Rear Control Arm Bushings



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm wrapping up the installation of new bushings on the control arms and sway bar, new ball joints and springs on the front end of my "65" and I'll be moving on to the rear control arm bushing replacement.

I have a couple of questions I need answers too:

1. Are the upper and lower holes of the control arms the same size? I have seen sets that range from two bushings to eight bushings.

2. I have read in the forum that the differential needs to be dropped out of the vehicle. Is this necessary or does it just make the job easier?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not clear on your question. I'll take a guess and tell you what I know: the front A-arm bushings are different upper/lower. Uppers are pretty easy to do, lower front A-arm bushings are a major repair involving coil spring removal. Once the arms are out, press in press out. (or in my case, buzz out and in with an air hammer). Rear bushings are all the same. You can keep the rear end in the car if you do one arm at a time. The two bushings pressed into the diff housing will be tough in-car, though. Care must be used pressing the rears in and out, as the arms are thin and easily bent and damaged. You will need to mock up a dolly to use inside the trailing arm to support it at each end as you press the bushings in and out.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry about the confusion. I'm beginning to put the front end back together as the old springs, bushings, ball joints and steering linkages have been removed and the new parts ready to install. My questions were concerning the rear control arms as I'll be moving to them once the front end is complete in a couple of days.



geeteeohguy said:


> Not clear on your question. I'll take a guess and tell you what I know: the front A-arm bushings are different upper/lower. Uppers are pretty easy to do, lower front A-arm bushings are a major repair involving coil spring removal. Once the arms are out, press in press out. (or in my case, buzz out and in with an air hammer). Rear bushings are all the same. You can keep the rear end in the car if you do one arm at a time. The two bushings pressed into the diff housing will be tough in-car, though. Care must be used pressing the rears in and out, as the arms are thin and easily bent and damaged. You will need to mock up a dolly to use inside the trailing arm to support it at each end as you press the bushings in and out.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

as far as the rear upper control arms, I replaced my old arms with a new set that comes with the cross member end of the arm bushings already installed. then replaced the bushings on top of the rear with a new moog set. didn't need to remove the rear, but I had to use threaded rod n nuts n washers to install the bushings cause of little clearance under the car. gotta lube em up too to install.


----------

